# Breaking into the Coffee Service Industry??



## MattBlack (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi there, I signed up to the forum last week and have a had a few days nosing around and sucking up info like a sponge!!

Those that have viewed my introduction thread will know that I am keen to learn more about the tech side of coffee machines and eventually land a role in the industry.

For the last decade I have worked as a service engineer in the leisure industry, a couple of years repairing bowling pinsetters followed by 8 years of working field service in the coin op world on equipment such as fruit machines, quiz machines, jukeboxes etc... so I already have a decent electro mechanical skill set, as well as a lot of customer facing experience. However I feel the time is right for a change, working pubs and clubs can be quite a negative environment so I don't really want to be doing it for the rest of my days!! I initially looked at the vending/self serve sector as it isn't a massive leap from what I do now, which in turn opened up the world of coffee machines to me.

Basically I'm after any sort of advice or tips that'd point me in the direction of getting a job working coffee tech. What sort of skills / qualifications / experience do employers ask for or desire? Is there any good resources for budding engineers out there or even any establishments that offer tech training or overviews?? I've read quite a few machine manuals and watched many a YouTube vid and it is a field that interests me and I feel I'm not a million miles away from being suitable for.

Anything would be really appreciated!!

Matt


----------



## MattBlack (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry, school boy error!! Put this thread in completely the wrong forum, I was aiming for the Lounge but missed!! Sorry!!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Thread moved 

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## MattBlack (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for that!


----------



## peteb (Oct 17, 2012)

hi there, followed your direction here from twitter.

many moons ago 1990 i was working for mam leisure, juke boxes (hides and wall boxes) ,awp, swp etc etc ..

i had a lucky break and joined a company as a delivery driver sorta got me foot in the door.

stayed there for a bit and heard of an engineer/ drivers job. i had some qualifications that would do me well so applied. also had a haulage background so knew my way around .

stayed there 5 years or so then moved to my present employer been there for 12 years now and love the company and the boss is kinda awesome (pay rise plea)

.

for me it was pure luck and being in the right place, starting at the bottom delivering and some basic repair work. you always learn, no matter what you think you know some one always appears and says, oh by the way if you do it this way you dont tend to get as wet.

i think some employers like the thought of an engineer who can start from scratch and learn thier way of doing things, aswell as some actuall ability to take stuff apart.

i wish you luck in gaining some help in your chosen new career, if i can help i will try but being a lowly engineer i have no sway at recruiting.

i know a few people in the industry, and can say im glad im not in vending.


----------



## MattBlack (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, who are you on twitter??

Seems to be quite common for people to get in being in the right place at the right time, I suppose that is how I fell into my current employment!!

I'll keep on improving my knowledge and hope something will come of it. Just seems to be the old vicious cycle of companies requiring experience but there is no where to get any experience/training!!


----------



## peteb (Oct 17, 2012)

yes i know that old chestnut really well. spent 6 months cramming for a city and guilds 224 pt 1 (year course) passed with distinction in both parts of it.. went looking around and oh, well all nice to have the quals but any experience ?

pahhh really frustrating..

the reality is all, well most commercial machines work in the same way, even home ones do. have you tried any local coffee suppliers ? walk before running type of thing...


----------



## MattBlack (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm not expecting to get a job right away, this post was just more to find out what people look for in a service engineer in this industry.

I've tried a load of local and nationals to little joy, like I say I'm just looking to see what path I'm gonna need to take to get where I'd like to be. Being realistic at the moment, I have the desire and enthusiasm to do anything backed by a decent electro mechanical skillset from another industry, however being realistic I have to remember I have at the moment zero experience in this area aswell as unfortunatly no electrical or mechanical qualifications (never taken any!), the world we live in nowadays is reluctant to take on the guy that'd probably be real good in a year with the right support and guidance when they have a few cv's of folks who have been there and done that. I suppose if I was going for a job in my industry and lost out on it to someone who has little hands on experience I'd be a little miffed myself!!

I'll keep on trying though!!


----------



## MattBlack (Oct 13, 2012)

Anyone got any advice? I'm still finding it hard to make any sort of breakthrough, it seems nowhere offers any sort of introduction or training.

I'll keep on trying though!!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I would start with a basic elec qual like 17th edition and then PAT testing and possibly refrigeration course coffe is food and a lot will be done by food service companies and FM elect qualms get you into the install and maintenance area, formalising you current experience hotels, cafes, restaurants, petrol stations, etc all have various machines from various sources from a small expresso machine to the automated costa machines, catering suppliers worth a look see if you can get a copy of "caterer" from smiths and have a look at the jobs section


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pop along and have a chat to Stuart at Pumphrey's Coffee in Newcastle. He'll point you in the right direction.

Also a great place to network will be the UK Barista Championships heat in February. Register as a volunteer at www.ukcoffeeevents.com and you'll get some hands on time on machines as well as meeting some passionate people in the industry.


----------



## MattBlack (Oct 13, 2012)

Just revisiting this thread, thanks for the replies. Work has been crazy so far this year so not had much time to push towards getting more into the coffee world. I'm going on a course soon but more for the automated hot drink vending type of machine rather than the traditional stuff, but I'm ok with that as I'm looking to get into the vending world also.


----------



## Charlie B (Jan 10, 2013)

That looks like a great opportunity Glenn, I've just registered. Good luck with what you want to do Matt, you have a great attitude to what you want to achieve, you should keep this thread updated as an inspiration to others.



Glenn said:


> Pop along and have a chat to Stuart at Pumphrey's Coffee in Newcastle. He'll point you in the right direction.
> 
> Also a great place to network will be the UK Barista Championships heat in February. Register as a volunteer at www.ukcoffeeevents.com and you'll get some hands on time on machines as well as meeting some passionate people in the industry.


----------



## MattBlack (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi folks, just checking back in here, it's been a while! Still on the quest to break into the repair/service industry so if anyone can give me any wisdom or advise on where to look and who to bug then it'd be appreciated!!

Currently alongside my current employment (I'm a service engineer in the leisure world, Jukeboxes, Pinball, Quiz, Fruit machines etc....) I'm working towards getting a recognised electrical qualification, it's just finding experience to support my cv I'm struggling with.

Thanks again, now I'm off to browse the forum!!

MattBlack


----------



## MattBlack (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow as it really been 2 years!!









A lot has changed, since I last posted I have changed jobs and am now working in the catering tech world for a company repairing mainly commercial microwave ovens but essentially anything that cooks/warms food via electricity. I'm enjoying this a hell of a lot more than my previous jobs, I do work regularly for the likes of Starbucks, Costa, Nero and Pret and them big ol' coffee machines keep catching my eye!!

Same question as ever, any tips, advice or resources on upping my knowledge levels when it comes to these mystical machines, at the moment it's almost more for my own interest more than a job switch as I'm happy where I am, but in the future I'd like to get hands on!!

Thanks!!


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Just go balls out. Keep your eye on ebay/gumtree/forum for broken/un-cared for machines, buy one and make a project out of it.

Get in touch with manufactures for manuals/drawings and take it from there.

No better way of learning than getting hands on.


----------

